
The most expensive goverment staff in the world!? - bitcalc
https://www.forbes.com/sites/adamandrzejewski/2020/09/01/why-san-francisco-is-in-trouble--19000-highly-compensated-city-employees-earned-150000-in-pay--perks/#73a5ab6f3769
======
bitcalc
My impression is that engineers earn a lot in the Silicon Valley, but they
might be shadowed by the City government staff.

